# Einspeisung Motorschutzschalter



## IngoWom (27 Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte eine Frage zu der Einspeisung von Motorschutzschaltern. Gibt es eine Norm oder Vorschrift, die besagt wie ein Motorschutzschalter
einzuspeisen ist? Mein Chef möchte, dass wir die Schaltschränke so aufbauen, dass alle Sicherungsautomaten, Neozedblöcke, Motorschutzschalter
von unten eingespeist werden. Bei Sicherungen find ich das OK, aber bei Motorschutzschaltern kann ich mich nicht damit anfreunden. Er sagt durch die Änderung der 
Pinnummer wäre das dann OK.  (siehe Bild)




Vielen Dank für Eure Kommentare.

Ingo


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
es ist für einem Motorschutzschalter genauso legitim, das zu machen, wie für eine Sicherung oder ein Schütz.

Ein Bild hattest du übrigens nicht mit eingefügt ..

Gruß
Larry


----------



## IngoWom (27 Juni 2012)

Hallo Larry,

erstmal Danke für deinen Beitrag. Wenn ich im Schaltplan nur die Pinnummern ändere und dort die Einspeisung von oben nach unten zeichne stimmt dies doch mit dem Schaltbild, welches auch auf manchen Motorschutzschaltern abgebildet ist, nicht überein. 
Das Hochladen des Bildes hat nicht funktioniert.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juni 2012)

Hallo Ingo,
grundsätzlich sollte es erlaubt von unten einzuspeisen, trotzdem ist das Käse 
ich sollte da eine verbiete Norm herausbringen. 

Der Fluß und die Übersichtlichkeit wegen sollten Motorstarter Kombinationen 
von oben nach unten verdrahtet werden. 

Gruß RN


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juni 2012)

@RN:
Ganz oft ist es für den Elektriker (Schaltschrankbauer) einfacher, es anders zu verdrahten. Der Plan sollte dann m.E. schon mit der Verdrahtung überein stimmen.
Du könntest deinen Einwand aber mal beim Motorschutzschalter-Schutzbund oder eventuell sogar beim Petitionsausschuß des Deutsches Bundestages vorbringen ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## jabba (27 Juni 2012)

Ich kenne keine direkten Normen dazu, hab auch schon danach gesucht.

In Frankreich ist dies z.B. bei Sicherungen immer von oben nach unten vorgeschrieben.

Automaten werden in Deutschland ja meist von unten, Motorschutzschalter von obeneingespeisst.
Ich habe mich selber schon oft mit der gleichen Frage wie Dein Chef gequält, da ich auch lieber alles gleich haben will.

In einigen Schränken wo ich dann z.B. wie bei Dir alles von unten eingespeisst habe, sind von mir zusätzliche Schilder angebracht worde.
"Einspeisung".
Prinzipiell ist es dem Motorschutschalter egal,aber früher gab es z.B. FI's wo die Testtaste nicht geht, wenn die falsch eingespeist werden.


----------



## soehne (27 Juni 2012)

Hallo
Ich kenne es so das im Schaltschrankbau Sicherungen und Motorschutzschalter von oben eingespeist werden
Sowie Schütze von oben nach unten verkabelt werden

In der Installationstechnik werden Sicherungen im normal Fall von unten eingespeist
 aber Schütze auch von oben nach unten


----------

